# Someone knows about Source: spynet2.microsoft.akadns.net (65.55.186.119)



## fedor11

I found this in Wireshark while I was surfing

Source: spynet2.microsoft.akadns.net (65.55.186.119)


----------



## dj_kiwi

Spynet is a part of Windows Defender..

more info


----------



## fedor11

dj_kiwi, thanks for your help, I was a little concern about it, thanks again.


----------



## dj_kiwi

fedor11 said:


> dj_kiwi, thanks for your help, I was a little concern about it, thanks again.


no problem, it can get concerning when you see connections in your logs/netstat


----------

